# Pimp my PC 2016: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2016: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]*

					Ende 2016 stellten wir die Aufrüstaktion vor, für die uns rund 1.200 Bewerbungen erreichten. Vier Teilnehmer hatten Glück und durften sich über neue Hardware freuen. An dieser Stelle präsentieren wir Ihnen, wie die einzelnen Aufrüstmaßnahmen aussehen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2016: So haben sich die vier Teilnehmer entschieden [Abschlussbericht]*


----------



## e4syyy (12. Januar 2017)

Die ersten beiden haben es ganz schön gut mit den Netzteilen gemeint, wa? 
Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Januar 2017)

Ein Silent Base 600 gegen das 900er auszutauschen halte ich zwar für leicht dekadent, zumal es bessere Netzteile wie das PowerZone 750W gegeben hätte... 
Aber sonst haben die User aus meiner Sicht ziemlich stimmig aufgerüstet. Bzw. ihr die richtigen User gewählt. 

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.

Es wäre nächstes Mal nur toll, wenn man nicht unbedingt so ein Peripherie-Set wählen MUSS... Man hat es an der breiten Masse der Bewerbungen gesehen, dass da eigentlich überhaupt kein Interesse bestand. Ich hätte die Punkte im Zweifelsfall lieber für anderes ausgeben wollen, da von der Peripherie her überhaupt kein Bedarf bestand. Außerdem wäre es gut, wenn es zu einem Mainboard auch eine passende CPU, natürlich gegen entsprechend viele Punkte, dazugäbe.


----------



## Stormado (12. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan muss ich da zustimmen. Ich selber brauchte kein Peripherie-Set. Bin mit meiner vollkommen zufrieden. Das war unter anderem auch der Grund, weshalb ich nicht mitgemacht habe. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich ebenfalls keinen Bildschirm brauchte.


----------



## DannyL (12. Januar 2017)

Hatte mich ebenfalls beworben gehabt, aber auch wieder kein Glück gehabt.

Ich hatte in allen Entweder-/Oder-Kategorien und dem Peripherie-Set eine Auswahl getroffen, mit der ich hätte gut leben können und das auch begründet.

 Da die Auswahl mich nicht getroffen hat, habe ich selbst eine 1080 GTX nachgerüstet, kam dann von Asus und nicht von MSI. Der Rest kann oder muss noch etwas warten.

Glückwunsch noch mal.


----------



## D0pefish (12. Januar 2017)

Ach wie goldig. Wächst der noch?  

Ich bin echt froh, nicht dabei zu sein. So bleibt mehr Zeit für andere Projekte. Viel Spaß beim Schrauben und Ausprobieren.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2017)

Oh ja, dass waren wirklich Systeme mit Aufrüstdruck... 

MfG


----------



## Roli (12. Januar 2017)

Seit 2008 dabei...aber irgendwann werde ich auch noch etwas gewinnen. Vielleicht ja dann zum Renteneintrittsalter, da hat man dann ja eh mehr Zeit zum daddeln 

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, die gewählten Komponenten sahen auf den ersten Blick stimmig aus und taten auch dringend Not.
Auch schön aufgemacht mit Abschlussbericht und Video. Ich hätte da an der Stelle des Redakteurs extrem "cringy" gewirkt, gut gemacht


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Januar 2017)

DaStash schrieb:


> Oh ja, dass waren wirklich Systeme mit Aufrüstdruck...


Es bringt allerdings nix, die PCs von Nutzern zu wählen, wo man dann letztlich wieder anderswo einen Flaschenhals hat und das Upgrade dann nix bringt. Es bringt z.B. nix, zu einem Phenom II X4 oder zu einem Core 2 Quad (oder gar Duo ) eine GTX 1070 zu stecken. Bei einem 4460 lohnt sich ein Upgrade hingegen schon eher. 

Bei allen Rechnern die gewählt wurden, gab es mMn. doch schon einige Baustellen, wo aber das Grundgerüst nicht hoffnungslos veraltet war. Mal wars die in Relation zur Plattform langsame Grafikkarte, mal war es die in Relation zur Grafikkarte langsame CPU, das uralte Netzteil oder tatsächlich der Wunsch nach neuer Peripherie...

Außerdem war es ja auch gewissermaßen ein Gewinnspiel, wo auch die Bewerbung ein Entscheidungskriterium gespielt hat.


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2017)

Naja. Ich fände es spannender aus einem micra ein Sportwagen zu machen, statt einen sportlichen Wagen noch sportlicher zu machen. Das stelle ich mir unter pimpen vor. 

Mf


----------



## AMG38 (12. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es bringt allerdings nix, die PCs von Nutzern zu wählen, wo man dann letztlich wieder anderswo einen Flaschenhals hat und das Upgrade dann nix bringt. Es bringt z.B. nix, zu einem Phenom II X4 oder zu einem Core 2 Quad (oder gar Duo ) eine GTX 1070 zu stecken. Bei einem 4460 lohnt sich ein Upgrade hingegen schon eher.
> 
> Bei allen Rechnern die gewählt wurden, gab es mMn. doch schon einige Baustellen, wo aber das Grundgerüst nicht hoffnungslos veraltet war. Mal wars die in Relation zur Plattform langsame Grafikkarte, mal war es die in Relation zur Grafikkarte langsame CPU, das uralte Netzteil oder tatsächlich der Wunsch nach neuer Peripherie...



Sorry, aber das ist nur einseitig gedacht und ist wie "push the strong and leave the weak" 
Das Upgrade-Kit aus dem Gewinnspiel kann man auch wunderbar nutzen um dann die restlichen Komponenten mit eigenem Geld aufzurüsten. So müsste der Gewinner vielleicht nur seinen "Phenom II X4" oder seinen "Core 2 Duo" und die dazu nötigen Komponenten eigenfinanzieren.  Zum Beispiel braucht man dann nur noch Board, CPU und RAM (evtl noch NT)  zu kaufen, wenn man sich aus dem Gewinnspiel die Graka, das Case,, Monitor und dazu noch Peripherie gepickt hat. Da reden wir von über 500€ die man spart beim aufrüsten.

PS. Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## lenne0815 (12. Januar 2017)

Glückwunsch und viel spass mit den neuen Komponenten an die Gewinner !


----------



## Torsley (13. Januar 2017)

warum steigen alle auf so riesige (Leistung) Netzteile um? sind da einfach ein paar punkte übrig geblieben oder hat das andere hintergründe?  ich meine Hardware für 450 watt verbaut aber 750/850 watt Netzteil.


----------



## hbert (13. Januar 2017)

Ich wundere mich ehrlich, warum so wenig Leute Wert auf Sound legen. Da verbaut man hochwertigste Komponenten die mal mehr mal weniger sinnvoll sind, aber wer noch nie eine gute Soundkarte mit entsprechenden Kopfhörern erlebt hat, geht scheinbar automatisch davon aus, dass es keinen Mehrwert bringt. Und das tun offensichtlich auch die PCGH Redakteure.


----------



## Downsampler (13. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es bringt allerdings nix, die PCs von Nutzern zu wählen, wo man dann letztlich wieder anderswo einen Flaschenhals hat und das Upgrade dann nix bringt. Es bringt z.B. nix, zu einem Phenom II X4 oder zu einem Core 2 Quad (oder gar Duo ) eine GTX 1070 zu stecken. Bei einem 4460 lohnt sich ein Upgrade hingegen schon eher.
> 
> Bei allen Rechnern die gewählt wurden, gab es mMn. doch schon einige Baustellen, wo aber das Grundgerüst nicht hoffnungslos veraltet war. Mal wars die in Relation zur Plattform langsame Grafikkarte, mal war es die in Relation zur Grafikkarte langsame CPU, das uralte Netzteil oder tatsächlich der Wunsch nach neuer Peripherie...
> 
> Außerdem war es ja auch gewissermaßen ein Gewinnspiel, wo auch die Bewerbung ein Entscheidungskriterium gespielt hat.



Na klar ein alter Phenom II X4 mit neuer GTX Karte lohnt nicht...was für ein Schwachsinn.

Schau mal hier in die Tabelle Performance-Rating rein: Intel Core i7 7700K (Prozessoren) Test - Schnellste Vierkern-CPU fur Spieler - Seite 2 - GameStar

Bloß weil ein moderner i7 doppelte bis 3fache Leistung rauskitzeln kann, kann man aber immer noch mit den ollen AMD CPU´s und neuer GTX 1080 in aktuellen Titeln die 60 FPS halten, sogar in der WQHD, 1440p Auflösung. Solange das möglich ist, ist die Aufrüstung eben NICHT blödsinnig.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (14. Januar 2017)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja. Ich fände es spannender aus einem micra ein Sportwagen zu machen, statt einen sportlichen Wagen noch sportlicher zu machen. Das stelle ich mir unter pimpen vor.
> 
> Mf




Genau... So wie meinen Micra ! Tiefer...breiter...lauter


----------



## Sertix (14. Januar 2017)

Jeder hat seinen Einsatzbereich - klingt vernünftig.


----------



## TrueEvil (14. Januar 2017)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden haben es ganz schön gut mit den Netzteilen gemeint, wa?
> Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.





Torsley schrieb:


> warum steigen alle auf so riesige (Leistung) Netzteile um? sind da einfach ein paar punkte übrig geblieben oder hat das andere hintergründe?  ich meine Hardware für 450 watt verbaut aber 750/850 watt Netzteil.



Ich gebe zu das 850W etwas übertrieben wirkt, aber ich wollte ein zuverlässiges, effizientes und vor allem leises Netzteil haben. Aber 550W oder 650W wären mir persönlich auch mehr als genug gewesen, die gab es beim DP11 aber nicht nur das 850W somit ist es halt das geworden.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ein Silent Base 600 gegen das 900er auszutauschen halte ich zwar für leicht dekadent.



Auch das mag jetzt so rüberkommen, aber wie schon Angesprochen habe ich das günstig von einem Freund erstanden der damit nicht zufrieden war und mir geht es da nicht anders. Das DB900Pro ist in allen Belangen besser und die Alternativauswahl im Aufrüstrechner waren 3 SW3PWM die beim DB900Pro eh dabei sind. Auch punkte technisch gab es da für mich keine interessante Alternative.
Das MSI Z170A MPower Gaming Titanium wäre das einzige gewesen wo ich noch ein Auge drauf hatte. Aber genau das hätte ich nicht im SB600 montieren kommen (Mainbords lassen sich nur ohne rückseitige Panzerung einbauen).

Und danke an alle die so fair sind und uns die schönen Geschenke gönnen können


----------

